
The One-Traffic-Light Town with Some of the Fastest Internet in the U.S. - throw0101a
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/the-one-traffic-light-town-with-some-of-the-fastest-internet-in-the-us
======
BubRoss
The town is McKee, Kentucky and the speed is one gigabit with plans to upgrade
to ten gigabits. It quoted the price as $50,000 USR per mile and said that 20
million in government stimulus allowed it to happen.

